# Systempartition (Win7 x64) auf andere Festplatte Verschieben ?



## SSchaffrath (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe derzeit eine langsamdrehende Samsung 1TB Festplatte als Systemplatte (Beim aufsetzen des Pcs war keine andere da) nun hab ich meine andere 500GB S-Ata Platte eingebaut die mit 7200 dreht und möchte gerne die C Partition auf die 500GB Platte "Verschieben".

Ist das Möglich ?


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo!
Da hilft ein Programm zum klonen von HDDs. Eine Freewarevariante wäre Clonezilla . Bei dem Link gibt es auch eine Anleitung wie man vorzugehen hat. Komfortabler sind nur Vollpreisversionen von Paragon und Acronis z.B.
MfG


----------



## crass (13. Mai 2011)

[Tutorial] Festplatte klonen mit HDClone 3.7 - Acer-Userforum.de    für lau..


----------



## SSchaffrath (13. Mai 2011)

Werde das mal Ausprobieren Danke euch beiden.


----------



## mattinator (13. Mai 2011)

Hier noch eine kostenfreie Alternative von Paragon: Paragon Backup & Recovery Free Edition - Das Produkt.


----------



## SSchaffrath (13. Mai 2011)

Habe es jetzt mal mit HDClone Probiert funktioniert schnell fürht mich aber nicht zu dem ergebnis wie ich es brauche.

Ich wollte das so machen das ich beide Festplatte eingebaut lassen kann und dann einfach das was auf c ist auf eine leere Partition einer anderen festplatte verschiebe und nun die partition auf der 500GB in C umbennene.

Habe also derzeit bei mir jetzt C auf G Kopiert aber wie nun weiter ?


----------



## mattinator (13. Mai 2011)

Online wirst Du das nicht hinbekommen, geht wahrscheinlich nur offline mit einer entsprechenden Boot-CD. Das Paragon-Tool kann eine Rescue-CD erstellen und damit auch wie in Deiner Konstellation eine größere Platte auf eine kleinere kopieren, wenn die belegte Kapazität der Quell- die der Zielplatte nicht überschreitet.


----------

